# Miscarriage - how long does pain/bleeding last?



## xx Jodie xx

I recently went for my 12 week scan and was given the bad news that i lost my baby at around 6 weeks. I was devastated, this was my 1st pregnancy and although it was a shock to find out i was pregnant once i came around to the idea i was so excited and was counting down the weeks to my 1st scan.

It was a missed miscarriage as I'd had no bleeding or pains at all.
As i was still carrying the baby i was given the options of waiting to see if it leaves my body naturally, taking the tablet, or having surgery at the hospital. I chose to do it the natural way.
I started bleeding on Wedesnday night and since then the bleeding has got heavier, the blood clots are getting bigger and I have never experience so much pain in my life. I'm getting terrible stomach cramps and back pains and the Ibuprofen i've been taking doesn't seem to be helping much.

I'm just wondering if anyone can give me any advice on how long the bleeding will last and will i continue to get these unbearable pains as long as I'm still bleeding?

i just want this ordeal to be over with so that i can begin to come to terms with it all.


----------



## Las78

Hun, so sorry x

I'm not entirely certain as every one is different but for me I had 3 days of contractions and bleeding on and off then suddenly my waters broke and I lost lots of clots then bubs (I was 17+5), the minute I had lost him all pain went.

I hope this is all over for you soon hun, thinking of you x


----------



## xx Jodie xx

Thankyou xx

That must of been hard for you. It's such a horrible experience for a woman to go through isn't it.

My boyfriends trying his hardest to understand what I'm going through but he's finding it really difficult.


----------



## veganmum2be

i lost my bean at 8 weeks, i had a MMC.
I took the pills.
After i passed bean and all at hospital i continued to bleed for about 10 days, the first 6 was heavy bleeding.
My pain only really lasted 3 days, and then it was just normal AF crampy feeling.
It is completely different for everyone though.

so sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I had an MMC that was diagnosed at 12+4. It was horribly hard and I can most certainly understand what your goin though. The day it was diagnosed my doctor asked me to choose between surgery, or naturally, also throwing in that if it went naturally, and ended up being incomplete, I would need an emergency D&C. I chose the surgery, to try and lose any more trauma that could possibly come from this. I bled like a normal period for about a week...and then didnt have a regular MP for another month.. so sorry for your loss dear.


----------



## chocolate

I had a natural miscarriage at 13 weeks, but think I lost earlier. I had cramps/aches and bad back ache for about 8 hours before I actually bled, but then no pain was I actually started loosing a lot of the blood etc.

Im so sorry for your loss, and understand your need to want it over. I just wanted the physical side to stop, and then once it had I had 2 days of being emotionally bad before I could slowly pick myself up again:hugs:

I am still spotting now, 11 days on, but have no pains at all


----------



## cazza22

So sorry for your loss huny x x x (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## kelly2903

hey so sorry for your loss the same thing happened to me i should have been 12 weeks went for a scan because of spotting and baby stopped growing at around 6 weeks was gutted.... so i was spotting brown and red on and off till tuesday and i started to get pains in my lower back and a dull ache in my lower tummy and also pains in the top of my legs.... didnt get much pain during the day seemed to happen from tea time till midnite ish..... wednesday the tummy pains turned to cramps not too bad managabe but was still only spotting thursday nite same sort of pains ibuprofen like you said never touched the pains lost some small clots on thursday nite.... and friday nite pain was worse but no clots just spotting last night (saturday) pain was immense i was on hands and knees on the landing and every time i got a bad pain i felt the a pressure and like an urge to push sorry tmi but spent about 3 hours sat on the toilet blood rushing out and passing golf ball size clots it was like a drill every time the bad pain came i needed to push and out stuff was coming ended up in the bath pain was easy to cope with in a hot bath got out of the bath around 9ish and another pain passed another clot and the pain stopped was just slight niggly pains i was so relieved passed some small clots and one more large one around 11pm and im fine now im hoping thats it all done cause i dont think i could handle another night of that sorry tmi but it has taken me a week from start of bleeding to get to this stage i hope it passes soon..... oh and i posted in this section about weather i should have gone for the op as i also chose natural but i would still not choose the op despite the pain i hope your feeling better like me soon xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx and so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sophster

Hi hun

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this. I had a mmc and also chose to do it naturally; I was very lucky though as the pain only lasted about 6 hours in total for me. You know you can take the usual doses of ibuprofen AND paracetemol and codeine at the same time; as they are completely different types of painkillers; I started taking them as soon as I knew the pain was going to get bad and it really did help, it was more of a pressure feeling than actual hurting once the painkillers kicked in. If it lasts more than another day or so I'd seek further medical help because it could be a sign that not everything has come out and your body is struggling to expel it; hence the severe pain.

Soph x


----------



## JessicaLouise

Hi I miscarried on the 01\01\2010 - still experiencing cramping\bleeding. I was told at the hospital to avoid ibuprofen as this can slow the process down,can't remember her exact words. I have been taking paracetamol with codeine which has been doing the trick.xx


----------



## sar35

hi, sorry to hear about your loss. .I had a ERPC so dont know how long it takes for a natural miscarriage to happen, i hope you see the end soon so you can think about moving on xxx


----------



## samtoots

i found out i had a mmc on the 12th aug today is 21st aug i av bin bleeding slowly the whole time with the odd twinge of pain but tonight i have been getting worse pain like a bloated feeling when you first start your period i am hoping this wont last long but knowing my luck it will this is my second pregnancy my first been sucessful and having a little boy i am really sorry to anyone who has lost a child i do know what your experiencing and my thoughts go out to you x


----------



## Tiff227

So i found out at my 8 week ultrasound that the gestational sac was irregular,empty, and measured at 5w 4d. I started spotting around week five, just a tiny bit of brown then it was gone.It came back a few times and tad heavier each time ( always brown or slightly rusty along with some low,harsh, and quick period cramps.)This has been over the course of the last 3 weeks. The hospital diagnosed it as "threatened miscarriage" however i TRULY suspect blighted ovum.
When i got home from all the extremley invasive tests & Scans ( still spotting brown w/ closed cervix?)i slept ALOT! the next day it got heavier and i had the worse cramps ever, pretty much the same as before just worse, they made me roll around & wiggle trying to get comfy, plus my lower back was radiating pain kinda.The blood turned bright red at some point during the day and i already knew what to expect, Well...not really but you figure it out fast. Cramps were STEADILY kickin my ass all day and then i got the urge to shower all of a sudden, went to the loo and there it began.. it was like 5 periods at once i wont even sugar coat it. :( TO ALL WHO ARE AFRAID OF PASSING SOMETHING, DONT BE. cramping is seriously the worst part, seeing it might be second but you really dont feel it on its way out, I was passing peach sized clots but all i could think about were cramps.

if you choose to let your body do what it needs to do then dont underestimate yourself but go to the hospital if you start to pass out or get light headed seriously

At first you will probably be tempted to fight it but really it's the only thing that can make you feel better. 

This has all happened to me in the last week.. so i hope i didnt offend anyone its just still VERY vivid. 

I'm truly sorry to all that are facing this & you are probably SICK of people telling you that you are "strong" and " everything happens for a reason" but truth is.. we are strong, and it does happen for a reason. Just deal with it however you are most comfortable and dont let anyone try to change your mind. Best of luck ladies.


----------



## sowanted

I'm sorry this happened to you.

Thank you for sharing your story.


----------

